# Do you find it easier to express yourself in writing than the spoken word?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do. I can express myself much better and easier in writing than through talking. It's always been this way. I'm too uncomfortable speaking but I feel completely at ease when writing.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah i feel i can express things more in typing or writing than talking verbally. I tend to over think my sentences and end up not saying it or saying it in a shorter simpler manner.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely. I am overly detailed when it comes to my writing.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately. When writing my thoughts just flow right out.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

it depends on who im talking to


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh yes. I can get my thoughts out much easier and clearer when writing. I am one big mess when talking, I stutter, jumble up my words and repeat myself a lot. When I speak I try to say as less as possible because of that. When I write, everything just flows so smoothly.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sometimes. It really depends on what I'm talking about and who I'm talking with. Writing feels like such a chore and can paralyze me sometimes. On the other hand, when I talk, I can get tongue-tied, and I have a tendency to mumble. So both can be very unpleasant. But if I'm communicating with someone I feel close to and comfortable with, I'd much rather talk.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes = when I was in therapy I used to have to show her my diary in order for her to know what was going on...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

"I think like a genius, I write like a distinguished author, and I speak like a child." - Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Like, um, yeah.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Most definitely because I can gather my thoughts and then express it the way I would without anxieties


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Only if my SA is that bad to that person. Though usually if I have to communicate, I do the job well. Now initiating conversations, small talk, and saying 'hi' at times, now that's a whole different story.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yes. It's hard for me to convey my thoughts to someone through talking. I find it much easier to write it down.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. I suck at writing too, but my vocal communication is much worse.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, but writing isn't that much better. I have hard time collecting a sentence.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I am most comfortable typing or writing notes. Sometimes when I'm talking and the attention is centered on me, I'll get flustered, tongue tied, and have to repeat myself. Sometimes I can be confident of what I'm saying but that usually entails me to have some previous planning and have compiled some thoughts ahead of time before saying what I intend to say, I don't think I'm very good at just coming up with witty remarks right off the bat, sometimes I can say funny one liners but it is quite rare.

Also sometimes I'll mumble something, and it's sarcastic or funny, and one of my friends will repeat it and say it as if he thought of it, and then everyone will laugh and he'll take credit for it... Yeah....


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes. Though there's also a lot of things that I'd be uncomfortable writing about too. It depends I guess.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes.

I find that when I have to write an angry letter to some incompetent bozo in an office etc..., i like to be awfully high and mighty, and use nice long words, and make the angry letter very detailed.
It can take me a while to tweak the letter, to the point of obsession, but If I tried to say the same crap to the person on the phone etc.......it'd be less coherent and have less impact.
It also makes it much less likely for the incompetent idiot to think that I am the fool, and they will see from the quality of the letter, that they are not going to easily pull the wool over my eyes, and that the letter isnt full of mistakes, which detracts from its credibility.

When you write, youve got all the time in the world to think, and tweak exactly what you need to say. Therefore I think that probably MOST people are more credible writing than speaking.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

My voice is alarmingly different when I speak to when i write. It's giving me a crisis right now


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

its a lot easier to type stuff

especially because, when in person, i feel like i have much more pressure to respond...i cant think everything through...but I'm getting better to allow myself to think


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh yeah. Definitely. I could always communicate better in writing. The problem is that when I start writing, the floodgates open and I write so much nobody wants to read it.


----------

